# Eight Below



## Voltaire (Nov 4, 2011)

Watched this film last night!

It's about a team of sled dogs who are left abandoned during a winter storm, and their owners search to get them back.

Thought it was amazing!

Has anyone else seen this film?


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

i havent but it sounds good ....is it a new film ??


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Nope....promise I haven't :aureola:

:lol:

Yes, I have many times and even named my dog Maya


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

[youtube_browser]NXkoGlxVbLY[/youtube_browser]

The film was released in 2006

Eight Below (2006) - IMDb


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Not yet but its on my films to watch list! Does it have Paul Walker in it?


----------



## Voltaire (Nov 4, 2011)

mick may said:


> i havent but it sounds good ....is it a new film ??


It's from 2006

Eight Below Trailer - YouTube


----------



## Voltaire (Nov 4, 2011)

Paula07 said:


> Not yet but its on my films to watch list! Does it have Paul Walker in it?


It does indeed


----------



## Voltaire (Nov 4, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> Nope....promise I haven't :aureola:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Yes, I have many times and even named my dog Maya


Aww I loved Maya, but Max was my favourite, he has those lovely Husky eyes! 

Man, all that film did was make me want a Husky even more than I already do!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

When I saw My Maya I knew immediately she reminded me of Maya from Eight below and even now she still does.










Only difference of course is Maya from the movie was played by a Siberian husky and My Maya is an Alaskan malamute


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Voltaire said:


> Aww I loved Maya, but Max was my favourite, he has those lovely Husky eyes!
> 
> Man, all that film did was make me want a Husky even more than I already do!


DJ who plays max is a great dog and is also in Snow dogs :thumbup:


----------



## Voltaire (Nov 4, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> When I saw My Maya I knew immediately she reminded me of Maya from Eight below and even now she still does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is beautiful! So feminine looking :thumbup:


----------



## Voltaire (Nov 4, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> DJ who plays max is a great dog and is also in Snow dogs :thumbup:


Yes! I thought he looked JUST like Demon!

I love those markings around the eyes on a Husky, I really do!


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Not yet but its on my films to watch list! Does it have Paul Walker in it?


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

thanks for putting the trailor on ......
after seeing that .....
i just put a bid on this film on ebay ...
i hope i dont get out bid ..........


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Amazing film watched it before we fetched Balto 

xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> When I saw My Maya I knew immediately she reminded me of Maya from Eight below and even now she still does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW shes totaly lush....:thumbup:..


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Balto-x said:


> Amazing film watched it before we fetched Balto
> 
> xxx


I did too the day before I got Maya :lol:

Maybe I was a little too inspired? :thumbup:

but hey it's allot better than the name she was given by the kennels...Ice 

She's a far better Maya than an Ice and she responded too it almost instantly (ether she liked the name or she was called it before, not sure as she was picked up as a stray)


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

i won that dvd on ebay...so ill be getting it soon ........fantastic..........


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

mick may said:


> i won that dvd on ebay...so ill be getting it soon ........fantastic..........


Better buy some tissues also as I always sob my eyes out.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

I love that film! but i cry when max runs and jumps into his arms  so damn cute!

other good films with similar theme are Iron Will, Snow Dogs, White Fang and Call of the Wild


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

I watched it quite a while ago, but always remember that I thoroughly enjoyed it ....must watch it again soon !


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Have it on DVD, love it and will never tire of watching it. Gorgeous dogs


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

Its one of my fave dog films along with Hatchi.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

8 below is based on this true story...Taro and Jiro - Tokyo, Japan - Animal Memorials on Waymarking.com

my Inca always reminds me of the dog whos also in snow dogs...(tbh im not a fan of these films i think theyve been partly to blame for the boom in the breed.)


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

Just about to watch it now


----------



## Voltaire (Nov 4, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> 8 below is based on this true story...Taro and Jiro - Tokyo, Japan - Animal Memorials on Waymarking.com
> 
> my Inca always reminds me of the dog whos also in snow dogs...(tbh im not a fan of these films i think theyve been partly to blame for the boom in the breed.)


Oh wow!
That is one beautiful dog!!!

Today as I walked for my bus a man walked his husky down the road.

It didn't help my longing for one AT ALL.
I really really want to own a Husky one day!!!!


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

RED DOG!!! RED DOG!!! RED DOG!!!!!!!!!!!

It's an Aussie film so may never see the light of day in the Big World but if it does/has, it's brilliant.

Take tissues, I sniffed all the way home. Even people who don't like dogs love it.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I watched that film when it first came out................ I broke my heart...

get a big big box of tissues if you are going to watch it.

However...I did cry in king kong, bambi, watership down or any film with animals in it...

so I don't watch any film with animals in it anymore...


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

It is a lovely film but unfortunately brought Huskies and Mals to the attention of the gen pub, so people started to indiscriminately breed them and buyers bought them without knowing just how hard they are to handle especially in the first three years or so. Many ended up in rescue sometime after that film and children usually call mine snow dogs as do some of their parents. 

I hate to see them advertised as "snow dogs" cos it's just a way of attracting people to buy a dog that isn't like your Lab or Boxer. They can be extremely difficult and many are in rescue before they are a year old. Such a shame as this is a lovely family film spoiled by the greed of unscroupulous breeders.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Eight Below is a really good movie. The first time I watched the movie, one scene scared the living daylights out of me. lol I won't say which scene so I don't spoil it for anyone.


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> tbh im not a fan of these films i think theyve been partly to blame for the boom in the breed.)


I know what you mean. I can't believe the number of times when we are out with our dogs a child squeals to its parents: "Ooh look a snowdog. I want a snowdog!"

Eight Below is a Disney film, and the true story of these dogs was more accurately portrayed in the Japanese original "Nankyoko Monogatari" in 1983. 15 dogs were left chained on the ice when their human handlers had to retreat by helicopter due to bad weather. They intended to return, but fuel shortages meant that they were unable to do so. Eight of the dogs managed to free themselves, but the other seven died where they were chained. In all, only two dogs - brothers Taro and Jiro survived and were still alive when the handlers returned 11 months later. The fact that they had been born in Antartica probably gave them a survival edge over the others. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nankyoku_Monogatari

Mick


----------



## mama_abz (Apr 27, 2011)

I love that film and snow dogs. i would love a husky but my lifestyle just wouldnt be right for the breed at the moment. 

My mum also has these films on dvd but they belong to her sibe Mia and its obvious why when you try and watch either film with her there as she will bark, howl etc everytime the dogs are on screen.


----------



## Voltaire (Nov 4, 2011)

Malmum said:


> It is a lovely film but unfortunately brought Huskies and Mals to the attention of the gen pub, so people started to indiscriminately breed them and buyers bought them without knowing just how hard they are to handle especially in the first three years or so. Many ended up in rescue sometime after that film and children usually call mine snow dogs as do some of their parents.
> 
> I hate to see them advertised as "snow dogs" cos it's just a way of attracting people to buy a dog that isn't like your Lab or Boxer. They can be extremely difficult and many are in rescue before they are a year old. Such a shame as this is a lovely family film spoiled by the greed of unscroupulous breeders.


I must agree with you there.
I am often telling people who have never owned a dog before to not go for such breeds, but people rarely listen. They see the very pretty, fluffy dog and they want it!

I would love to own a Mal or Husky one day, unfortunately it wont be for many years 

My favourite breeds are Rotts, GSD's, Huskies and Mals.


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

Voltaire said:


> I would love to own a Mal or Husky one day, unfortunately it wont be for many years


That is a very sensible approach. I had wanted Siberian Huskies since I was 13, but was in my 40s before I got my first one because my lifestyle was just not suitable for such a breed. Now my life revolves around family and the dogs and it's great!!!!



















Mick


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Cried my eyes out the whole way through it!!


----------

